# p220 problems anyone?



## apgguy (Oct 3, 2009)

hey everyone, new here, cool website. have a few questions though..

bought a p220r brand new a month or two ago. shot 350 rounds through it. was shooting some magtech 230 grain fmj's today and had 3 FTE. had two FTE with remington UMC 230g fmj stuff too about three weeks ago. also accuracy is pretty messy. 350 rounds through the gun. cleaned well. any ideas?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Some have reported some FTE's with NIB P220's in the last couple of years. Mostly due to the external ejector. The FTE's go away after the ejector breaks in and smooths out any binding/sticking relating to the production milling of it's slot. Attempt to smooth it by owners has NOT gone well. It's a low percentage you are reporting and I wouldn;t be too concerned about it. Keep it cleaned and lubed and keep shooting it. If you still have any after the 1K point, I would contact SiG. If they go away, as I suspect they will, over the next few hundred rounds, you won't even remember this little inconvenience next summer.


----------

